# 9' Tica Surf Rod (Spinning)



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone own one? I was able to handle it at the tackle shop today and compare it side-by-side to the 9' Big Water Ugly Stick. The Tica is really slim and incredibly light weight. The Ugly Stick was much more stout. I am wondering if the Tica can *TRULY *throw 3 and bait with some power. It is rated 2/3 to 3. It would be great if it could, for standing in the surf holding it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Yup....the 9ft tica is the truth. Great metal slingin / 2-4 oz bottom fishin rod.


Awesome rod for the money.....but before you slap out your wallet - the guides sux. 

Replaced the tip, twice, w/ inferior guides, till I got smart and put a Fuji hardaloy....good rods!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

There are 2 kinds of Tica surf Rod. Don't get the UEHA, get the UGSA DOLPHIN series.

I own 2 9' and 2 8'. they are great rods for the $$$, my 9ft'ers are almost a year old.

customer service from tica is also great and exceptional.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Ive got a 9 footer, and ive had no problems with it at all.... Also got an 8 footer, and its perfect as well... Ive thrown 4 & a small chunk in the surf with mine and subdued pups upto 28 on it.... A damn fun rod to fish.. Will throw metal with the best of em...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

The Have 7 Different Ones: The first one is the one I was looking at. (They have updated their website - much better organization)


*UEHA427402S 9'0"/2.74m 2 377 10-25 1/2-3 MODERATE FAST M B Graphite *

UEHA527402C 9'0"/2.74m 2 289 12-30 2-6 FAST MH A Graphite 

UEHA527402S 9'0"/2.74m 2 282 12-30 2-6 FAST MH B Graphite 


UGSA90M2S 9'0"/2.74m 2 262 10-25 1/2-3 FAST M A Graphite 

UGSA90M2C NEW 9'0"/2.74m 2 257 10-25 1/2-3 FAST M B Graphite 

UGSA90MH2S 9'0"/2.74m 2 275 12-30 2-6 FAST MH A Graphite 

UGSA90MH2C NEW 9'0"/2.74m 2 270 12-30 2-6 FAST MH B Graphite


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I liked my 9' so much I bought another. I love this rod and I can toss 3-4 and bait a mile with it. I also use it for tossing lures at the rt 50 bridge in OC. All my fish this year have been caught on the two 9's and the 8' ... well not all my daughter 6' ugly stick has caught a few as well.

I bought mine on ebay for 30 bucks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Got a nine footer a few yrs back..*

Excellent rod,imho...

Haven't had a guide problem with it,but it could be it was one of the earlier models...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

That 9' Tica rated 1/2oz-3oz is a great stick.

My next 9' well be the Dolphin with the same rating.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Its perfect for what I wanna do with it. It is not so bulky that it can't be used on the pier too it can. I am gonna get it instead of the Ugly Stick.

Jeff - The Tica can definitely be called a STICK, because that's exactly what it looks and feels like, vice a POLE.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> That 9' Tica rated 1/2oz-3oz is a great stick.
> 
> My next 9' well be the Dolphin with the same rating.


I have 2 of these that I got from Randy last year with 2 Stradic 5000's. Your right they are great but I wish I had gotten the 10' with the 2-4oz rating. The 9' are just a little light tipped for metal in my opinion.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

This is the Stick I actually ordered the end of June. I am amazed they didn't call me. I stopped by and there it was on the rack with all the others.

Cobia - 3 will hold bottom in the Surf here until the current gets really bad. Then it will take 5 or 6 or more.

Anyone own the one rated 2-6oz? It's probably more stout than the 1/2 - 3oz. Do you know how much more?

I am thinking get the 1/2 - 3 and later get the ugly stick for rough conditions.


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*I Have*

Two of the 9' footers spinning,awesome rods and yes 3-4oz.Plus bait no problem!!Worth the money just my 02.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

BigEdD said:


> I am gonna get it instead of the Ugly Stick.


That's a very, very good decision.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*not a 4oz thrower.*

I own the 9ft dolphin but can tell you it does not throw much over 3oz.
I do not know what it is rated incase I have a lighter model but it can throw 2oz great and 3oz it loads but will not completely unload. 
Great rod though. love it off the pier for huge reds. Caught my 48 in red on it. Handles well for a light rod. I would get another. Not a 4oz thrower for me.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted by BigEdD
> I am gonna get it instead of the Ugly Stick.





Newsjeff said:


> That's a very, very good decision.


Now watcha wanna get JP all riled up for   

:fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I got a pair of 9' dolphin spinners. They have no problem handling 3oz and as stated earlier are very light.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> The Have 7 Different Ones: The first one is the one I was looking at. (They have updated their website - much better organization)
> 
> 
> *UEHA427402S 9'0"/2.74m 2 377 10-25 1/2-3 MODERATE FAST M B Graphite *
> ...


*DON'T Get the UEHA Series*, it has bad guides. The latest version of the Tica Surf rod is the UGSA with upgraded fuji hard alloy. the UEHA had ceramic guides that chips and cracks easily.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> Anyone own the one rated 2-6oz? It's probably more stout than the 1/2 - 3oz. Do you know how much more?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Havent had any problems with the guides on my tica 9 foot 2 to 6oz.Cast 4 oz. and bait fine.Got some really nice rock up to 31 inches and decent size channel cats as well on this rod.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

The 9ft will toss 3 oz.


----------



## bowhunter81 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have the 9' 1\2 - 3. Love it for throwing metal. Excellant choice.


----------



## roym (Aug 6, 2006)

*Tica 9'*

Have the 9' Tica Dolphin and use it for plugging up to 1.5oz it is excellent. For greater distance and heavier plugs up to 2 1/4 oz just got Tsunami Air Wave 2-6 oz rod(more like a true 1-4). They also have a 9' 1-4 oz model (comp to the 9' Tica)Both very light and can they launch a plug. Excellent


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Thanks*

Tremendously for all the input guys! I really appreciate it. Was only expecting 2 or 3 replies because it is such a light rod. THought we had a bunch of "heavers" on here! Lol:fishing:


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

I have the 9' 2-6 oz and the 9' 1/2 - 3 oz Tica rods. I've had em for a while, great rods so far.

I throw 4 oz with the 2-6 all day long, 
I have a 6000 stradic on it. I've caught some decent sized fish with it. Too bad they were mostly sharks and Rays though...

The lighter rod is my sons spanish rod for throwing up to 2 oz metal. I have a 5000 stradic on it. It is a freakin rocket. I would only use this for very light bottom fishing..


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

tica 9' dolphin surf model ugsa90m2s medium
10-25 # line 1/2-3oz
nice lightweight rod, coupled with a stradic 5000 -- use it to cast metal for spanish/ blues


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Metal slingin fine, Bait slingin rough surf bottom holdin you need somin bigger. Waste of money if you are fishin with bait in the fall when it gets rough. Why would anyone buy a 9ft surf rod for bait fishin? Just a question and notice said surf not pier not metal...........


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Teddy said:


> Metal slingin fine, Bait slingin rough surf bottom holdin you need somin bigger. Waste of money if you are fishin with bait in the fall when it gets rough. Why would anyone buy a 9ft surf rod for bait fishin? Just a question and notice said surf not pier not metal...........


Because...I don't have to get far out to catch, croaker, whiting and the likes here in fla; and I like to have a rod in my hand when Iam standing in the Surf. But I do sometime need 3oz or more to hold bottom and I can use it for slinging lures. Thanks though your input does confirm


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Teddy said:


> Metal slingin fine, Bait slingin rough surf bottom holdin you need somin bigger. Waste of money if you are fishin with bait in the fall when it gets rough. Why would anyone buy a 9ft surf rod for bait fishin? Just a question and notice said surf not pier not metal...........


 I use that rod with 14lb fireline in the surf with 3oz of lead,catching seamullet,bluefish,pups,spot,and anyother etible bottomfish you can think of.. Also,caught a fair amount of stripers up to 38lb with that rod in the surf slinging jigs,as well as a few alberts.. OBTW,works fine on the planks too.. What was your question??


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Another post Misunderstood*

A 9ft surf pole FOR SLINGEN BAIT IN ROUGH SURF WONT CUT THE MUSTARD!!!!! If you had read my post coorrrreeectly I said FINE FOR SLINGEN METAL. KEEPPPPPPP KILLLLINGGGGG ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OH yea what does my post confirm that A 9ft SURF POLE Is meant for slingen metal and a very soft bait rod NOT A BAIT SLINGER IN ROUGH SURF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*What???*

 
I am not attacking you. You asked and I told ya what I wanted to use it for. I've used 8' with good success and now I want a 9' that's light weight. I said thanks. Thanks again for your input. I know that I'll have to have a heavier rod when its rough, so I'll also get the 9' big water as a back up.



Teddy said:


> A 9ft surf pole FOR SLINGEN BAIT IN ROUGH SURF WONT CUT THE MUSTARD!!!!! If you had read my post coorrrreeectly I said FINE FOR SLINGEN METAL. KEEPPPPPPP KILLLLINGGGGG ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OH yea what does my post confirm that A 9ft SURF POLE Is meant for slingen metal and a very soft bait rod NOT A BAIT SLINGER IN ROUGH SURF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jameso321 (May 12, 2008)

I broke 2 of the 9' Dolphins when they first came out. The 2-6oz version. They both broke in the same place which was just below the second top guide (if i recall correctly). They were both replaced by the shop where I bought them. 

The only thing I can say about it is I do fish a LOT. I could have overloaded the rod a few times. The first rod broke on the 3rd week and the second rod broke in about 6 months. That second rod had take over 200 Bluefish in the fall season which was a pretty crazy season.

I still like them and I am thinking of getting another 9' 2-6oz since there is another new version out. 

UGSA90MH2C New 9'0" MH Surf Cast 12 - 30 2 - 6 2 $88.00


----------



## jameso321 (May 12, 2008)

jameso321 said:


> I broke 2 of the 9' Dolphins when they first came out. The 2-6oz version. They both broke in the same place which was just below the second top guide (if i recall correctly). They were both replaced by the shop where I bought them.
> 
> The only thing I can say about it is I do fish a LOT. I could have overloaded the rod a few times. The first rod broke on the 3rd week and the second rod broke in about 6 months. That second rod had take over 200 Bluefish in the fall season which was a pretty crazy season.
> 
> ...



Disregard the new version, it is casting, not spinning


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

?????????????????


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BTW, whatever happened to BigEd, the starter of this thread?


----------

